# CAT Scan Used to Replicate Violin



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know this has nothing to do with the outdoors, but I thought it was kind of a neat story. It amazes me to see what ideas people come up with to make higher quality items in our lives. I know there are a few of you who have kids in their school's band that might find this interesting:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15926864


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow that is gnarly. My little bro is always talking about how old guitars sound the best with old amps and what not. It makes me wonder how much a replica would cost.


----------

